# Do you have a Look 585?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

If so could you please give me your opinions? Also, I know that Look is a French company, but where are these frames manufactured? It's just purely for curiosity's sake.

thanks, seth


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Speed_Metal said:


> If so could you please give me your opinions? Also, I know that Look is a French company, but where are these frames manufactured? It's just purely for curiosity's sake.
> 
> thanks, seth


Rumor has it that they are made in North Africa. Don't know for a fact. No issues of quality control that I know of, so I wouldn't worry about it anyway, but that's just me.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*Whats just you?*



euro-trash said:


> Rumor has it that they are made in North Africa. Don't know for a fact. No issues of quality control that I know of, so I wouldn't worry about it anyway, but that's just me.


That you would not buy a frame built in Africa??

QC on Looks has always been top notch, personally speaking some joints on the 585's are not perfectly finished (strange as you would think the top end frame would receive the most TLC) my KG 461 and 555 are flawless. Never heard about African mfg Looks...


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Look owns & operates a facility in Tunisia that they had built from the ground up a few years ago (3 years I think). The factory workers that are there are trained in their French facility for an extended period of time, then they go to the Tunsian factory. 

Again, it is a Look owned/operated facility, not a situation where they are outsourcing stuff to some company that they have no control over.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks for all the info on the manufacturing location. it really wasn't my main interest. I'm MUCH more interested in the ride quality of the frame. especially as compared to the cervelo r2.5

you can read my other post.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*- Speed.......*

From my experiance, the 555 with the HSC5 Fork is the best riding bike I've owned to date. In order I've owned over the years a LeMond Zurich, Trek 5200, Trek 5900 and now the 555. It's Light, Comfy, Confidence Inspiring on the downs, and is the closest thing to that "lively feel" of Steel that I have ridden. 

Oddly, I have spent some time on the new S-Works Tarmac and it's VERY close to the "feel" I'm getting out of my 555.


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

I have had the 585 for exactly one year and I have put 12000 miles on it. I have done many major mountain climbs, long road races and crits on it. 
I love it! It is very stiff and very responsive and very fast. It climbs like a dream. In crits and cornering it has worked fabulous. Because of its stiffness it is great for sprinting. 
On long 100miles plus training rides, it has been very comfortable. 
I have had no issues and have no complaints. I can't think of another bike that I would buy over this one. 
If you would like to know anything else, let me know.
Melissa


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow Melissa, I love to see/hear of folks that buy bikes and actually ride them. 12k in 1 yr, that is way awesome.
The 585 is a dream frame. It does so many things superbely. The climbing and descending is off the charts, yet it is very comfy on long rides.
Other than the seatpost diameter being a bit large and causing some rocking of the post before tightening, the fit and finish is top notch.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

rode my friends 585/Dura Ace 10miles today (flat ground), I loved it. No complaints other then not having the gravy to buy my own

I ride 59/60cm, this was 56cm and still had a blast on it and the perfection of the bike kept my comfort

I actually went to buy one right after our ride and couldnt get myself to do it, I was scared of going home knowing my wife would eventually find out  $3000 was my limit

I had to settle for a new Cannondale Six13 DuraAce/FSA (Pro 1). $2800 out the door, well the bike is on order anyway. A good day!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

HBPUNK said:


> rode my friends 585/Dura Ace 10miles today (flat ground), I loved it. No complaints other then not having the gravy to buy my own
> 
> I ride 59/60cm, this was 56cm and still had a blast on it and the perfection of the bike kept my comfort
> 
> ...




I just bought a 2005 555 over ebay yesterday. The wifey does not kow about yet either. Only spent 1500.00 but I have an Orbea Orca as well so I really do not "need" the 555. Luckily we are going on vacation today so hopefully I can come up with an excuse for that big box on our doorstep when we get homel


----------



## Stjtoday (Feb 2, 2006)

Only have about 400 miles on mine, (11600 and I'll catch Melissa.. hmm, i might be in my 60's by then.), I love the ride. It is truly like riding naked, the bike is very nimble. Took a step out and put on my first Campy's and dang those things are made for it. Don't think you will regret the purchase.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I can't stop looking at that white color scheme. I'm 1/2 tempted to sell my black one and get a white...

What a beauty.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*I know how you feel!*



HBPUNK said:


> rode my friends 585/Dura Ace 10miles today (flat ground), I loved it. No complaints other then not having the gravy to buy my own
> 
> I ride 59/60cm, this was 56cm and still had a blast on it and the perfection of the bike kept my comfort
> 
> ...


Wifey gave me a 4000 Cdn limit on bike. Cheaper would be nice by reading expression on her face. Want to get a Look 555 with winged bars and Centaur but with taxes 600 over limit.
Might have to get Trek 5200 with compact crankset (extra $400 for that) and Ultegra which would put me under the limit. I not complaining I'll love this bike but the Look had a lotta stuff going for it


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

This should be under 4000 cdn:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/grand_sprint_carb07.htm
+
http://cgi.ebay.com/05-Look-KG-555-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Heck, that should leave a lot of money left over.


----------

